# No FULL HD res in i7 4rt gen lenovo z510



## rixon.d9 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi guyz i just bought lenovo Z510 :
i7 4702MQ 2.2GHZ / 8GB RAM/ 1TB HDD + 8GB SSD/ 2GB NVIDIA GT 740M/ HD SCREEN 1366X768.

Lenovo website says i7 4rth gen Z510 features a full HD screen.Also the dealer has advertised as FULL HD.

In settings i dont find Full HD option. I'm going back to the dealer to discuss about it. Are there any different  variants of i7 Z510 ?
Well i spend 57K for this setup in UAE along with a seagate 500GB HDD free.


----------



## hybridic (Jan 12, 2014)

If  its written in the specs " HD SCREEN 1366X768 " , how can you expect a 1080p display ? 

Yeah but you should definitely talk with the dealer for a replacement or refund.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 12, 2014)

hybridic said:


> If  its written in the specs " HD SCREEN 1366X768 " , how can you expect a 1080p display ?



its not written in specs as " HD SCREEN 1366x768" . This is what i found from the settings after buying laptop. On the laptop box its written HD LED. On the lenovo middle east website Z510 is mentioned as FULL HD 1920x1080 display. So i went and bought Z510.
Want to know are there any variants in Z510 i7 model???


----------



## $hadow (Jan 12, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> its not written in specs as " HD SCREEN 1366x768" . This is what i found from the settings after buying laptop. On the laptop box its written HD LED. On the lenovo middle east website Z510 is mentioned as FULL HD 1920x1080 display. So i went and bought Z510.
> Want to know are there any variants in Z510 i7 model???


Certainly mate my y510p in US comes with SLI and ssd so should I also give it back. There are versions in case of Lenovo and you should see the country based site.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 12, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Certainly mate my y510p in US comes with SLI and ssd so should I also give it back. There are versions in case of Lenovo and you should see the country based site.



I checked with the dealer , he said itz not available in UAE. I doubt that nothing can be done now. Do you think this specs reflect for what i paid ?
i7 4702MQ 2.2GHZ / 8GB RAM/ 1TB HDD + 8GB SSD/ 2GB NVIDIA GT 740M/ 15.6" HD SCREEN 1366X768.

Will it be able to run latest NFS and COD. gaming was not a priority , I have 2 weeks to play before i give this lappy to my bro...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 12, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> I checked with the dealer , he said itz not available in UAE. I doubt that nothing can be done now. Do you think this specs reflect for what i paid ?
> i7 4702MQ 2.2GHZ / 8GB RAM/ 1TB HDD + 8GB SSD/ 2GB NVIDIA GT 740M/ 15.6" HD SCREEN 1366X768.
> 
> Will it be able to run latest NFS and COD. gaming was not a priority , I have 2 weeks to play before i give this lappy to my bro...



For 57k its a great laptop considering other companies are trying to make profit by giving ULV processor & shop saleman still say its 4th gen i7, so better than 3rd gen i7, whereas in fact it is equivalent i5 3210M


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jan 19, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> For 57k its a great laptop considering other companies are trying to make profit by giving ULV processor & shop saleman still say its 4th gen i7, so better than 3rd gen i7, whereas in fact it is equivalent i5 3210M



actually... ulv processors are costlier :/
weird right? =/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2014)

Akash Nandi said:


> actually... ulv processors are costlier :/
> weird right? =/


ULVs are for ultrabooks not a 2.5kg laptop


----------

